# "Animaos a participar"



## Tunel

Alguien me puede  traducir por favor la expresión: "¡Animaos a participar!" al portugues.  Por si ayuda, el contexto es el foemtar la participacion en una  competicion/concurso.

No tengo ni idea de portugués, por lo que no puedo hacer ningún intento inicial.

Lo he intentado con traductores online pero la unión del imperativo y el  pronombre parece que no les gusta, ya que si hago la traducción inversa  de lo que me dicen no me sale la frase original.

Mil gracias


----------



## willy2008

Anime-se a participar.
Bienvenido al foro!!!


----------



## Outsider

Não, "apressai-vos a participar" em tradução literal. Em português mais moderno, "apressem-se a participar".


----------



## Tunel

¡Qué rapidez en contestar! Muchas gracias a ambos


----------



## willy2008

Yo creo que* apressar* ,tiene que ver mas con apurarse y no con  animarse o  atreverse a algo.


----------



## Outsider

Nesse caso, podia ser "aventurem-se a participar!"


----------



## willy2008

Acho que fica melhor.


----------



## Carfer

A convocatória de um almoço de família na Páscoa está a pôr-me exactamente o mesmo problema. O termo mais próximo de _'animarse_' que me ocorre é _'dispor-se', _que é mais fraco e tem uma carga menos imperativa que '_animarse_' (normalmente não diremos _'disponham-se a participar'_ com o intento de entusiasmar alguém a participar_)._ O que habitualmente dizemos é '_Venham!', 'Participem!'_ e é isso que lhe sugiro. Ignore o '_animarse_'.
O mesmo se passa com as interrogativas: '_¿Te animas?_' é melhor traduzido em português por _'Vens?'_ ou _'Vais?', 'Queres ir?'_, conforme a situação


----------



## dexterciyo

E o verbo _encorajar-se_? Podia-se usar para tal situação?


----------



## willy2008

Para mi si, tomar coraje es lo mismo que animarse,lo que no se,  si se utiliza esa expreción en portugues.


----------



## Carfer

willy2008 said:


> Para mi si, tomar coraje es lo mismo que animarse,lo que no se, si se utiliza esa expreción en portugues.


 


dexterciyo said:


> E o verbo _encorajar-se_? Podia-se usar para tal situação?


 
Em abstracto, pode, com certeza. Aliás, _'animarse'_ tem em português o correspondente _'animar-se', _com o mesmo significado de dar-se/ganhar ânimo, alento, força, coragem. No concreto é que a coisa muda de figura. Nós não dizemos _'Anima-te/Encoraja-te/Entusiasma-te a participar!'._ O encorajamento, o apelo à participação já está implícito quando dizemos _'Vem!', 'Participa!', 'Não faltes!'_ e frases quejandas. É por isso que eu penso que não faz falta procurar uma tradução para '_animarse_', é dispensável em português. A tradução à letra, ainda que se entenda perfeitamente, soa mal (pelo menos aos meus ouvidos), não corresponde ao nosso uso.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gente, a tradução literal é "animai-vos a participar". 
Está certo que essa construção é muito antiga, mas pode ser perfeitamente utilizada. Se for para usar algo mais atual, "animem-se a/para/em participar".


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Gente, a tradução literal é "animai-vos a participar".
> Está certo que essa construção é muito antiga, mas pode ser perfeitamente utilizada. Se for para usar algo mais atual, "animem-se a/para/em participar".


 
Mas você, Who, quando convida alguém a participar numa iniciativa qualquer, em circunstâncias normais, usa _'Anima-te!_' ou _'Animem-se!_'? É que a minha experiência diz-me que cada vez que um amigo espanhol me convida para ir a algum lado me diz sempre '¿_Te animas?', _'¿_Te apuntas?, _mesmo quando eu não preciso de estímulo nenhum para aceitar e ele sabe perfeitamente disso. Aliás, é o que se passa com o convite para o almoço que referi abaixo. Eles sabem que vou, não costumo faltar, até costumo ser um dos organizadores. Mas lá está o '_animaos_'! Ou seja, apesar do que '_animar_' literalmente significa, aquele '_animarse_' não tem nenhum, ou tem um conteúdo muito escasso, de estímulo. Ou então, se tem, pela nossa parte nós não sentimos a necessidade de o expressar, o tom em que fazemos o convite já o comporta. Não vejo diferença nenhuma de sentido, no uso que os espanhóis fazem de '_animarse_', de quando nós dizemos _'Vem!', 'Participa!', 'Não faltes!' _ou então quando perguntamos_ 'Vens?', 'Queres ir?'._ Por isso, não vejo por que fazer uma tradução literal que não corresponde aos nossos costumes.

Já agora, deixem-me dizer que quando uso _'Anima-te!_' é quando o meu interlocutor está em baixo e precisa realmente de estímulo, de encorajamento, de que lhe transmitam confiança, nunca para um simples convite.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mas Carfer, a questão objetivamente era: qual é a tradução para o português de "animaos a participar". A resposta, pura y dura, é "animai-vos" ou "animem-se". Nada mais...


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Mas Carfer, a questão objetivamente era: qual é a tradução para o português de "animaos a participar". A resposta, pura y dura, é "animai-vos" ou "animem-se". Nada mais...


 
Certo, Who, a tradução à letra. Mas a pergunta original tinha um contexto: o convite para participar numa competição. Era para esse efeito prático que Tunel precisava da tradução. Não sei como vocês dizem aí, mas deste lado e nesse contexto, não estou a ver alguém dizer _'Animem-se a participar'._


----------



## Audie

Concordo com Carfer: parece muito melhor em português, e nesse caso, também o brasileiro, algo como '_Venham_!', '_Participem_!'.  
'_Animem-se a participar_' ou '_Animai-vos_...' ou soam antigos, ou são muito estranhos para um contexto de competição.


----------

